# Blood makes the grass grow; MN saying HI



## SilentElk (Oct 6, 2004)

Nice to meet ya!


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

Welcome to the site and hello. Glad you joined us lots of good info on here.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk Blood trail. Have fun here.


----------



## Monk (Feb 2, 2007)

Hi and welcome.


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!! :wave:


----------



## cliarcher (Jan 25, 2006)

glad to have you here keep an eye in the northern shoots in the regional forum for shoots in your neck of the woods


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

*Welcome to AT*

Your thread title tells me you are military or ex-military?


----------



## sbchunter (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## Blood trail (Feb 23, 2007)

RxBowhunter said:


> Your thread title tells me you are military or ex-military?


I get it thats a good one :icon_1_lol: :usa2:


----------



## hitman846 (Jan 25, 2003)

Welcome to Archery Talk, I'm sure we will see you in the Bowhunters Forum!


----------



## meanv2 (Jan 28, 2004)

Welcome to AT!!

Enjoy all the friends and info available on here


----------



## TravisinWV (Sep 14, 2005)

welcome to AT :jam:


----------

